# New Holland LS160 Park Brake



## socallahan (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello! I have a New Holland LS 160 skid steer. The parking brake no longer holds the machine back, I am assuming it simply needs adjustment. Can anyone offer me an instruction on how to do this. Thanks


----------



## donf610 (Feb 18, 2010)

I've done mine a couple of times, its a pita. lift seat up, take center floor pan off. you'll see spring rods about 10" long down inside to the left and right side. removing them is the hardest part cuz of hard to reach cotter pins, i replaced them w/slip pins to make job easier in future, also lock boom in up position, remove side panels gives you better access. 
after spring rods are out you have to loosen nuts to slip off arm that the bottom of spring was hooked to. then replace arm back on spline shaft so the hole spring goes in is up higher , this takes the slack out. do both sides, try to make sure both arms are matching position.
you should try to find the owners manual that comes w/machine...ebay


----------



## socallahan (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks donf610 for the info. As soon as we get a break in this weather we are hiving up here I will attempt this and let you how I make out.


----------

